# Brown mushy stuff on leaves



## papheteer (Oct 16, 2010)

One of my complexes' bloomed growth had some brown spots as shown in the pics below. It was oozing brown liquid. I cut off all the leaves but the stump has a new lead growing so I couldnt cut the whole growth off. Should i put something on the cuts? Is it easy to spread to other plants? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2010)

That's your basic paph rot. Remove all of the rot, even if it means unpotting the plant to get to the old leaf. then add your favorite anti-rot cocktail on it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree with Rick.


----------



## papheteer (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for the input guys!

I think the browning goes all the way down to the crown. It has a mature unbloomed growth and a new lead attached to it. Should I just cut the whole infected growth including the new lead? 

Also, is spraying the cuts with neem solution enough to discourage further infection? what about dusting with cinnamon powder? thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2010)

If it's mushy all the way into the crown, I'd cut it off just below where the brown ends. Then what I do is pour a little hydrogen peroxide on the cut. When that dries, I sprinkle a little cinnamon on it and keep that area dry for a few days.

I don't think neem will work for bacterial rot -- I thought it was more to control insects.

Good luck.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2010)

Dragon's Blood, lime powder, cinnamon, are all remedies noted here previously,


----------



## papheteer (Oct 17, 2010)

I noticed that the rot has affected the old growth completely. I just removed it all, leaving just 1 mature in-sheath growth with a few roots. I hope it survives.


----------



## papheteer (Oct 17, 2010)

Does this spread easily to other plants? Should I separate it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2010)

If it's bacterial rot, it's unlikely to spread unless the affected parts come in contact with an open would on another plant. At least, that's what I think.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2010)

i think it may be spread by water (splashing or whatnot)
don't think it's airborne


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 18, 2010)

papheteer said:


> Does this spread easily to other plants? Should I separate it?





SlipperFan said:


> If it's bacterial rot, it's unlikely to spread unless the affected parts come in contact with an open would on another plant. At least, that's what I think.





likespaphs said:


> i think it may be spread by water (splashing or whatnot)
> don't think it's airborne


agree with all of the above, don't forget to properly sterilize the tool you used before using it on another plant as that would be a way to spread it.


----------



## Howzat (Apr 17, 2011)

I sent a couple infected leaf to a university, and it was diagnosed as fusarium. I google fusarium and some shows the same rot from the base of a plant. On the other hand since the rot is smelly and wettish, I have always thought it is bacterial infection. I have tried with Benlate (no more available), Terrazole, metalaxyl/mancozeb(=Ridomil), Kocide and pool chemical. I have always remove all the infected leaves to its base. Most of the fungicide are just preventative. But with the pool chemical (14% chlorine, applied at 0.5%) and immersed in that solution for 1 day does kill the bug. It may also kill the main growth (if the bug has gone through the crown, which will eventually kill the plant), but there are always new multiple growths shooting out. Is there a microbiologist here in this forum, who can advise further????


----------

